# Camcorders for recording your horses-lesson shows etc



## aussielover310 (Jan 24, 2008)

I just use a regular Kodak digital camera, and the occasional cellphone video camera when I go riding and forget my camera. I don't post my videos to Youtube. I post them to my Photobucket account. Photobucket gives you links that you can post to forums for viewing.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i use my digital camera too...i cant remember what brand it is though


----------

